# RIP Baby Wink



## Koumyou_69 (Oct 20, 2011)

I know you weren't here long but I won't forget you little one


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry about your bunny. R.i.p. lil' bunny


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor little thing, rest in peace.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine,

I'm sorry to hear Wink has gone to the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:so soon.

I bet he was met at the Gates by:Buttercup & Jackie.

He is probably running through those beautiful fields now.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 20, 2011)

We're so sorry you lost your baby.:bunnyangel:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry Elaine. Binky free little Wink.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bun Slave (Nov 1, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost such a young rabbit, losing any rabbit is terribly difficult.


----------



## Tarotknits (Nov 1, 2011)

Binky with the Angels baby Wink, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 1, 2011)

Very sad Elaine...it is clear that you adore them all. If you don't mind my asking, whatever happened to the poor thing?


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Burried her under the peach tree in my back yard and put a cement bunny statue over it


----------



## Ainsleys_mommy (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the name. So sorry for your loss.


----------

